# caged nuts



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I found a source for the caged nuts for body mounts, but i have misplaced the information. Can someone help me out?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

AMES Performance Part #S387DC is the 7/16-14 thread.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=S387DC&order_number_e=MzE1MTE1NA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y

Part#	S387DC 
Description	BODY MOUNT CAGE & NUT, EA(RE)
Net Comments	THIS IS THE SQUARE BODY MOUNT NUT WITH THE CAGE(15 GA STEEL) USED AT THE BASE OF THE FIREWALL AND OTHER LOCATIONS THROUGHOUT FOR MOUNTING BODY TO FRAME. THIS IS SPOT WELDED IN PLACE. 7/16-14


----------

